# IBS-D: a really effective treatment!



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, so here's me: male, 40s, avoid most FODMAPs and high-lactose dairy foods, tea but no coffee, occasional alcohol, take Colestipol 2x1mg, twice a day, beano and lactaid as needed, and Imodium as needed. It's actually very well controlled compared to a lot of people, took a long time to get here.

But still having issues, still carrying Imodium. Basically, I just want to poop like a normal person, right? Then I figured it out:

Matzah.

Yeah, that matzah. Unleavened bread. Really really dry big square crackers that Jewish people eat on Passover. So on Passover, everyone complains that they're constipated, and they serve coffee and dishes with prunes and apples to help things move along.

So I started playing around with it, and here's where I am now: about half if one of those big squares after breakfast. About half of one when I get home from work, and sometimes half of one before bed. I eat them dry, I think if you eat them with butter (easier to eat) you'll get the same effect, but a little less You can titrate these up and down really easily, obviously.

I still avoid FODMAPs and lactose and coffee, still take my Colestipol, my beano and lactaid. But Imodium is very rare for me now, and better, I poop like a normal person! The crackers are so dry they absorb liquid like you would not believe.

Unsalted, plain matzah, people.

If you try it, work your way up to it. It's powerful stuff, if you overdo it you'll know the joy of Passover constipation. Takes a little bit to find the right dose, but when you do, things are so much better. Side effects (if you've never eaten matzah before): it makes your urine smell like matzah.

If you try it and it works for you, post here!! I hope I can help a fellow IBS-D sufferer.


----------



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

I did some calcs, at half a square, 3 times a day, I'll go through 10 squares a week, which is 1 box. So my local grocery store is selling 50 boxes of matzah a year more than they used to! Guess I'm changing their standing order.

(To anyone with gluten sensitivity: sorry, it does have gluten. I don't know of anything gluten-free with this kind of absorption power.)


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.doshabalance.com/articles/taste/astringent_taste.html

Check out more articles on astringent foods and herbs. These will help acute or chronic D.


----------

